# schNinn



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey everyone, get yer spare drum brakes out and have a lookie! Many of the ones I've seen or have had, have SchNinn not Schwinn script stamped on them( even rear drums have it.) I first noticed this different script on a few 41 crank bearing nuts, its ALSO stamped on the inside of the sprocket retaining nut. I've heard that the cursive script only appears on the 41 crank bearing nut. So if that's the case then would that make all the drum brake hubs ive seen with schninn script pre war hubs? Here is a little story I once heard about this script, the USA, in 1941 put embargos or something on certain German parts suppliers ie Schwinn. So to get around this, Schwinn changed the name a bit until all bike production ceased. I was surprised at how many drum hubs i've seen with this. Schninn is actually a bad word in German which kinda adds to the weirdness...


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 5, 2013)

I've got a Schninn front drum, I've had a high flange rear, I still have a standard front with Schninn and I've seen bottom brackets with it also. I've heard different stories, including the embargo one but I'm unsure how true any of them are. Interesting.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 5, 2013)

*Picture*

Can you post a picture of the "Schninn" script?................Wayne


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 5, 2013)

*sprocket nut*

Schninn 1941 sprocket retaining nut


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 5, 2013)

*rear drum*

Schninn rear drum View attachment 82876


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 5, 2013)

This comes up every so often.  From a previous round I learned that the script used is called "Palmer" and that in that particular writing style that's just how the "w" looks.  Not a mistake, not rare, just how it was done.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 5, 2013)

*Palmer*

Well that's a new one!.. I have a hard time buying that since the two ns at the end are exactly the same stroke as the "w". I googled Palmer script and writing styles and the w looks like a w.. but then again when people use cursive handwriting, things have a tendency to geta little sloppy!!!


----------



## Waterland (Feb 5, 2013)

On the hub picture, that is very clearly an "n," I can't make it a "w" no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 5, 2013)

*Type Styles*

Yes,  This is the very reason I asked for a picture of the script. I have been a professional Letterer/Sign Artist for 41 years, and Geoff is correct.
Not only Palmer, but many other Cursive Script type styles have vague or nondescript letters, that when connected to other letters lose there identity.
This is why most sign painters and designers were very careful in choosing type styles. Fortunately most of the funky letter styles have fallen by the wayside.
           Wayne


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 6, 2013)

*now that it's put to rest*

Good thing about this style is that I think you can now narrow down when certain scripted parts were made, One year ....1941 .. Cause I can't find a reason why it would be the same style script used on postwar parts.. Ie scripted seat posts and brake levers ect all clearly say Schwinn.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Feb 6, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Yes,  This is the very reason I asked for a picture of the script. I have been a professional Letterer/Sign Artist for 41 years, and Geoff is correct.
> Not only Palmer, but many other Cursive Script type styles have vague or nondescript letters, that when connected to other letters lose there identity.
> This is why most sign painters and designers were very careful in choosing type styles. Fortunately most of the funky letter styles have fallen by the wayside.
> Wayne




As a former professional in the communications field, I'd like to coroborrate Geoff and Wayne's explanation.  (Nothing more to add, though.)

So what's the translation of the misreading, anyway?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 6, 2013)

*ladies read this stuff*

You will have to google that one my friend!.. Old German meaning ..


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pretty interesting stuff. My last name has a W at the end and everyone always makes it an N. Had to have CC's remade and recently my health insurance card.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Feb 7, 2013)

*wouldn't ladies want to know too?*



fatbar said:


> You will have to google that one my friend!.. Old German meaning ..




Yer such a tease, fatbar, and after having already driven off all the German-speaking ladies on the site!  If you're willing to attempt a circumlocution, it might spare the sensibilities of some librarian in Berlin.  

I did find the Schninn Family History, however, which appears to be small and brief.  (And possibly wretched, if the meaning of their name is as bad as you imply.)

Anyway, thanks for the heads-up.  At one time, I was considering the username "Schninn Approved," but I think I'll shelve that one maybe....


----------



## jpromo (Feb 7, 2013)

I've had this on several of my parts as well.. I've mostly seen it on hubs. One alternate explanation I've heard in the past was that it was intentional to avoid a tariff when they imported the parts. Many postwar hubs came from Germany so it's not completely out of the question. 

E.g. This shipment isn't for Schwinn--the largest bicycle producer in the US.. it's for Schninn--nobody wants a tax on Schninn.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Mar 14, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Yes,  This is the very reason I asked for a picture of the script. I have been a professional Letterer/Sign Artist for 41 years, and Geoff is correct.




Wayne, I thought you and some others might enjoy this movie trailer I stumbled on today:

[video=vimeo;61006621]http://vimeo.com/61006621[/video]

Also, the other day I happened to have gotten a clean shot of the script you were looking for.  Click the thumbnail for the hi-res.






(I sure wish someone would edjumacate me on that translation.  Most of my dictionaries omit the "bad words.")


----------



## ABC Services (Mar 14, 2013)

*Schninn used in a sentance*

"Joel was walking down the beachfront when he noticed some fine schninn sunbaking on the sand."


----------



## Ranger Dan (Mar 17, 2013)

ABC Services said:


> "Joel was walking down the beachfront when he noticed some fine schninn sunbaking on the sand."




Thank you for the explanation, sir.  I didn't know "oysters" was a bad word in German.  Anyway, I'm tempted to try to turn this into one of those literary experiments where people contribute serial sentences. As in, "O Oysters, come and walk with us!"

But now I'm wondering: why wasn't Joel riding his balloon tire cruiser?


----------



## looneymatthew (Mar 18, 2013)

*Thank you!*

I really like that.

Looney




ranger dan said:


> wayne, i thought you and some others might enjoy this movie trailer i stumbled on today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 18, 2013)

Ranger Dan said:


> Wayne, I thought you and some others might enjoy this movie trailer I stumbled on today:
> 
> [video=vimeo;61006621]http://vimeo.com/61006621[/video]
> 
> ...




Love the video Ranger Dan, THANKS for posting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MachuPicchu (Mar 18, 2013)

I have an early cantilever brake that has the "Schninn" script on both calipers. I, too, had always been under the impression that it was prewar and this was a 1930's cursive style...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 18, 2013)

*it is*

Prewar... Most deff... 40 41.. Maybe 46 47


----------



## Ranger Dan (Mar 19, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Prewar... Most deff... 40 41.. Maybe 46 47




The piece in my photo was from a 1948 Mead Ranger.  I think they used a lot of old inventory on the model(s) I have, which includes an (inferred) 1947 ladies' version.  Very similar to the New Worlds of the era.



Gary Mc said:


> Love the video Ranger Dan, THANKS for posting!!!!!!!!!




My pleasure, Gary; so glad you enjoyed it.  I can't wait to see the feature itself.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 19, 2013)

*Hey Ranger Dan*

Hey Ranger Dan,

    That video is not only very cool, it is my life!. I have been a sign artist for over 42 years, and I am now 58 years old
and still creating and painting my signs and murals BY HAND, not vinyl. What the one guy was saying about the feel of the paint & brush is so true.
 I can even tell the different colors of One Shot with my eyes closed., and I have endless ideas that could never be produced in vinyl.
 I really appreciate you posting the video.

 Thanks, Wayne


----------



## Ranger Dan (Mar 20, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> I can even tell the different colors of One Shot with my eyes closed.,




You mean just by the consistency of it?  Say, that's touch!



Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Ranger Dan,
> I really appreciate you posting the video.




My pleasure, Wayne.  I knew there'd be some fellas here who would like it.  I hope the film gets good distribution, but short of seeing it on a big screen, it'll probably make it to Netflix.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 20, 2013)

*Ranger Dan*

Hey Ranger...I meant that I can tell the different colors with my eyes closed by the smell.
 The different color pigments ( many derived from natural elements) have their own separate smell.
 I think that red smells the best. Yea, I know, you are all thinking by now that it is time for me to retire............Wayne


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 19, 2013)

*This Thread is Officially About Signage Now*



Wayne Adam said:


> Yea, I know, you are all thinking by now that it is time for me to retire............Wayne




Say, Wayne, before you do, would you care to comment on a local issue here in Albany?  Apparently there's a plan to "restore" some of the old advertising signs painted on buildings here:

http://alloveralbany.com/archive/2013/03/29/on-restoring-albanys-ghost-signs

I'd be interested to get your take on this....


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 19, 2013)

*Signage restoration in Albany*

Well, I'm glad you asked. After reading all that was said, my opinions are as follows...
 Firstly, I would be furious as a professional artist to have some group of people tell me how
to letter or do my job. This is what I do, and have been doing for 42 years. No one could possibly
expect to dictate how I should do my job when I know it better than anyone. Having done thousands of hand painted signs and murals
over the decades, they could not possibly know the extent of my expertise. So, the other artists have every right to be angry.
   As far as the "Restoration" goes...I really love to restore the old signage on the storefronts, but in this case, I would do someting that would be so very cool...
 I would reletter the existing signs exactly the way they are, but instead of bright brilliant colors to make the signs appear brand new,
 I would used "washed out" colors. This way, the images can be saved, they would look very crisp, but they could still have that translucent, faded, aged image.
 This would be especially effective where there is lettering over even older lettering. I would then apply a flat clearcoat over the images so they could remain
that way for decades. This method I have proposed here would look awsome and would be a great way to please all parties involved.
   Now, could you see some non artist committee coming up with an idea like this!.
 But in this case, not only and idea, but one that could be executed by the right artist.
                                                                                                                                     Wayne


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 23, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> As far as the "Restoration" goes...I really love to restore the old signage on the storefronts, but in this case, I would do someting that would be so very cool...
> I would reletter the existing signs exactly the way they are, but instead of bright brilliant colors to make the signs appear brand new,
> I would used "washed out" colors. This way, the images can be saved, they would look very crisp, but they could still have that translucent, faded, aged image.
> This would be especially effective where there is lettering over even older lettering. I would then apply a flat clearcoat over the images so they could remain
> that way for decades. This method I have proposed here would look awsome and would be a great way to please all parties involved.




I love your idea, Wayne, as it involves relatively little (apparent) change to the aesthetics, yet preserves the same.  I wish you were more local; it would be great if you could make a proposal for this sort of plan.  I'd certainly support it.


----------

